# Warner Robins, GA-A/M-no id#, time's up



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14941223

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7290.
208 Stalnaker Dr.; Warner Robins, GA 31088. (near Anchor Glass). 

ADOPTION FEE:$89-MALES/$94-FEMALES (includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.
HOURS:M-F, 10-4


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

How much time are we talking about? This boy is gorgeous and surely we can help him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

pf link doesn't give any more info than what's in the original post.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

aw, he's so sad no one is coming to get him


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm a little over an hour from this shelter.
I can pull and (very) temp hold for a reputable rescue.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please can someone help him--


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gassing shelter.....poor sweet guy.

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting ast the Bridge


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

back to page 1- this AC did gas on Fridays, but I can't confirm they still do on that day.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

This boy is supposed to be pulled by rescue tomorrow morning per ths shelter.


----------

